# horror help



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

looking into making a (very) low budget horror movie with a few friends of mine....... any haunt tactics that would work well in a horror movie? any ideas for a storyline? any help would be great.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You want to make a movie but you have no story?


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

yes. just looking for ideas... sorry about posting in the wrong section btw....


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe some of these will get your creative juices flowin'
http://www.halloween-website.com/urban_legends.htm


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

How about your own version of Night of the Living Dead? An errant spell in a graveyard
brings the dead back to life. You have to redo the spell while fighting off the zombies


----------

